# Eröffnung Megastore Bonn?



## Didgi (4. Januar 2013)

Hey,

mal ne Frage, wann soll der neue Megastore in Bonn denn offiziell seine Pforten öffnen? Ist das was bekannt? Hab irgendwie kein Datum gefunden.

Daniel


----------



## filiale (4. Januar 2013)

Irgendwas mit April...wie das so ist mit dem Bauen, Termine werden da eh nie eingehalten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didgi (4. Januar 2013)

Ah ok, Danke. Im jetzigen Bonner Store kann man sich doch aber auch die bikes anschauen und mal probesitzen oder? (sofern das bike vorhanden ist)


----------



## filiale (4. Januar 2013)

Ja korrekt, Du kannst in Bonn, sofern vorhanden, alles anschauen und im Hof probefahren.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (4. Januar 2013)

Alle Infos zum Neubau gibt's auf unserer Webseite http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Radon-Center-Neubau_id_22691_.htm und auf dem neuen Megastore Facebook-Profil: http://www.facebook.com/BikeDiscountMegastore!

Wenn der konkrete Termin steht, geben wir ihn natürlich schnellstmöglich bekannt.


----------



## Deleted 124581 (29. April 2013)

Als Kunde erster Stunde brauch ich wohl einige Zeit um mit dem neuen Megastore klar zu kommen!
Betriebwirtschaftlich sicher ein notwendiger Schritt,aber mir ging beim Betreten schlagartig irgendwie eine Familie verloren!
Mal sehen wie sich der Store entwickelt? Ich wünsche Euch das Beste!
Grüße


----------



## zett78 (30. April 2013)

sinus alba schrieb:


> Als Kunde erster Stunde brauch ich wohl einige Zeit um mit dem neuen Megastore klar zu kommen!
> Betriebwirtschaftlich sicher ein notwendiger Schritt,aber mir ging beim Betreten schlagartig irgendwie eine Familie verloren!
> Mal sehen wie sich der Store entwickelt? Ich wünsche Euch das Beste!
> Grüße



da muss ich dir recht geben


----------



## patalmqx (7. Mai 2013)

Ganz schlaue Frage: Wenns am Samstag 20% auf alle Räder außer Radon gibt..wie viele Modelle ihres Onlinesortiments sind denn im neuen Laden zu bewundern? Im alten habe ich immer NUR Radon gesehen. Wenn dann wieder nur Radon da sind und es auf alle anderen, nicht vorhandenen Räder anderer Marken 20% gibt wäre das doch irgendwie witzlos oder?


----------



## LutschiVanGogh (7. Mai 2013)

Naja, also im alten Laden hab schon andere Räder gessehen als Radon.


----------



## backstein689 (7. Mai 2013)

sorry falscher thread


----------

